# VPN mit Fritzbox im Ausland...



## wayne5de (21 August 2022)

Hallihallo,

ich bin im europäischen Ausland, habe eine VPN zu meiner Fritzbox in D und komme ins Heimnetz.
Wenn ich aber meinen aktuellen Standort überprüfe, wird immer noch eine IP aus dem Ausland angezeigt (z.B. wieistmeineIP).
Müsste da nicht eine IP aus D stehen?
Bin gerade auf einer IBN und würde gerne auf die "Medienlandschaft" zu Hause zugreifen...

Danke und viele Grüße,
wayne


----------



## Ludewig (21 August 2022)

Mit welcher Software öffnest Du den Tunnel? 
Es gibt in der Regel die Möglichkeit, alles durch den Tunnel zu schicken oder nur die Heimnetz-Adressen über den Tunnel laufen zu lassen.


----------



## wayne5de (21 August 2022)

Ahh, sehr guter Hinweis... 
Verwende die MyFritz App auf Android. Habe auf die Schnelle keine entsprechende Einstellung in der App gefunden.
Werde mal einen anderen VPN-Client versuchen. Gibt's dazu einen Vorschlag (Android + Windows)?

Danke!


----------



## wayne5de (21 August 2022)

Teste grad mit openvpn und wenn's dann mal meine 7490 unterstützt wireguard.


----------



## wayne5de (21 August 2022)

OK.
OpenVPN und IKEv2 wird von der Fritte nicht unterstützt. 
Das VPN in Android 12 sagt zu "IPSec Xauth PSK" es ist unsicher und trennt die Verbindung.


----------



## GLT (21 August 2022)

Ob Wireguard jemals auf eine 7490 kommen wird?

Ich habe einen Pi als VPN-Router hinter der Fritte am laufen, der noch andere Dienste anbietet, z.B. PiHole.

Lässt sich aus der Ferne aber halt schlecht nachrüsten.


----------



## Otwin (21 August 2022)

VPN zur FRITZ!Box unter Android einrichten | AVM Deutschland
					






					avm.de
				




Nach dieser Anleitung hat das bisher immer funktioniert.
Android 12 habe ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Pi als VPN-Router hinter der Fritte am laufen, der noch andere Dienste anbietet, z.B. PiHole.



Ist der Pi da schnell genug?
Bei meinem 100MBit-DSL Anschluß war, als ich es das letzte mal probiert hab, der Pi 3B überfordert.


----------



## GLT (22 August 2022)

Bei DSL begrenzt eher das Upload-Limit, als der Pi.
Meiner ist ein 3B+ der etwas höher taktet und netzwerktechnisch besser aufgestellt ist als ein 3B. Welches Modell hast Du genau?


----------



## Blockmove (22 August 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Bei DSL begrenzt eher das Upload-Limit, als der Pi.
> Meiner ist ein 3B+ der etwas höher taktet und netzwerktechnisch besser aufgestellt ist als ein 3B. Welches Modell hast Du genau?


Es war ein normaler 3B und da hakte es schon beim Upload vom 40MBit.
Danach hab ich einen alten Atom-PC genommen und da gab's keine Probleme.


----------



## Oberchefe (25 August 2022)

Die 7490 wird Wireguard von AVM vermutlich nicht bekommen. Neuere Modelle schon:






						Unterstützung von WireGuard für den einfachen Aufbau von VPN-Verbindungen | AVM Deutschland
					






					avm.de
				









						FRITZ! Labor | AVM Deutschland
					

Der FRITZ! Labor-Bereich gibt einen Ausblick auf neue Leistungsmerkmale direkt aus der Entwicklung von AVM.




					avm.de


----------



## wayne5de (29 August 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die 7490 wird Wireguard von AVM vermutlich nicht bekommen. Neuere Modelle schon:


Das stimmt so noch nicht ganz!
Mehrere Quellen sagen, dass es auch für die 7490 noch das 7.50 inkl. wireguard geben wird....


----------

